# Willow is due soon!



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

Willow is due the 15th, so tomorrow she enters the 10 day-frame....145-155 days. I don't know if she goes early, late, or on day 150....we didn't know when she was due last year. I will try to get some pics of her this morning, but I am not promising anything! She isn't the most friendly goat! :lol:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I would love to see pics of her!

Good luck!

Allison


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

Okay...I got some pics of Willow this morning. Please excuse her dirty rump area...she was still in with the buck a couple of weeks ago, because she likes to beat on our disbudded goats. So Jasper, being a buck and all, rubbed his nasty self on her and got her dirty. She also has a wooly type of coat that gets dirty easily. :roll:

Anyways, here are the pics:














































I was just out there setting up the baby monitor(SP?), not that it is working the greatest in a metal barn and she got up and hunched up and leaned forward a bit. I don't know if she was getting her kids lined up or just simply stretching. Her ligs are slightly softer than Millie's now....I can get my fingers a little more than half way around her spine.

The race is on!


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

that's great!!!! Let's go Willow!!!!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Woo - Hoo another one to add to January births!!!

Congrats!

She is a beauty and will give you some great kids. She has alot of personality! You can see it!


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

Today is D'DAY!!  Now lets see if she'll actually do something! Mom said she looks more sunken in than last night, soooo.....


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

Yay! That is so cool Jacque! I can't wait!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Good luck!!!! Hope you get some does!


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

Good luck!!! I hope she kids for you today!!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

well they can take their time so lets just hope she is a fast progresser!


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

Well I don't know if she is going to do anything today. She ate her grain and hay this morning. Her ligs aren't gone yet, but....we didn't think she was going to kid when she did last year either. So maybe she is one that doesn't lose her ligs until she starts pushing! I can hope..... :roll:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Hope she goes while you are waiting! At least you have a few days or a few hours to wait on her, not weeks! lol


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

Both does that have kidded with me ate right before they kidded....they never grinded their teeth or stopped eating. I was looking for that too and it never happened!


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

Very true Liz! Millie is due in another 8 days.  

I go out there and watch her and she looks at me like "Why are you staring at me?!" LOL!! :lol: :roll:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Good Luck. I think my Monica took your date. She had twins today.


----------



## lacy_94 (Oct 7, 2007)

good luck


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

sweetgoats said:


> Good Luck. I think my Monica took your date. She had twins today.


Nooooooooo! Now I have to wait longer!!!! :roll: :lol: Congrats on the babies!

I felt her baby kick tonight!  Maybe she'll kid tomorrow...


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

So where are the pics sweetgoats -


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

No babies yet....


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

No babies yet, but they are coming!!!  She had several contractions when I was out doing chores this morning! Nothing terribly big like push-em-out contractions, though. Her ligs are gone....udder has atleast doubled in size from the pics I posted of her....if not tripled!  

I'll keep you posted!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

wahooo :wahoo:


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

YAY!! I can't wait!!


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

Well...I was just out there and her contractions are now stronger and she is having them every couple of minutes. A thick, white mucus is starting. She doesn't make a sound when she has a contraction! So the monitor does a lot of good! :roll: 

Going to take care of the bird and then I am putting my Carhartt's on and I am going outside!

I'll update y'all in awhile!


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

Yay!! That is so exciting  I want babies sooo bad!


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

We have twin does!!!!!!   One is white with silver/gray ears and dorsal stripe down her back. The other one is pure white. I tried getting pics, but they weren't that good...so I'll try to get some better ones in a little bit!


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

YAYAYAYAY!! Wooohooo!! CONGRATULTIONS!! That is sooo awesome!! TWIN DOES!! YEAH!
Yes, piccies!! I insist! Awww, so one looks like her dad and the other looks like her mom? How cute .
Did she have any issues? Did you have to help her at all? Yay Willow!


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

CONGRATS!!! Twin does is great!!! Yay!! :stars:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

CONGRATS!!! 

Woo Hoo!!!

Give everyone smooches for me!


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

Thanks!

No one is colored like Jasper. The one with silver/gray coloring is not a color we've had before!  But we've had white before....Snubians! :lol:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Congratulations!!!! And doelings to boot!! Make sure momma gets some good lovins!


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

Here are some PICTURES!!!!

Here they are together...this was earlier this afternoon:









This is the first doeling that was born....aka Baby #1:


















And here is Baby #1 "helping" mom eat her grain(she just had her nose in it):









And here is Baby #2:


















It was quite funny when Willow had Baby #1!! #1 just had her head out and I seen she was trying to breath, so I got the mucus off of her nose. Then she let out a little maa....Willow was trying to "find" the baby! It was hilarious! Willow was walking in a circle like "Where's the baby?!" :lol:

Both are doing well and Willow is an excellent momma! #1 weighed 6lbs 11oz. and #2 weighed 6lbs 13oz.


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

AWWW!! They are sooo beautiful Jacque . That is so awesome. They look just like our Kiko kiddos when they are born. Tooo sweet.
These ladies are all going to be sold though, right?


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

They are beautiful Jacque!!!!!! :stars:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

They are so cute! Congrats! I need babies like NOW!!!


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

Yep, Katherine, these little girls will be sold. We had two people interested in Kiko cross doelings, so I'd better go and email them pics now...

Thanks everyone!!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Aww...what pretty little girls! I think the silver is gonna end up a real beauty!


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

Thanks! I think we are going to call #1 Wonder and #2 Whisper!


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

They are SO cute!! I love the names as well, very pretty!


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

they are gorgeous kids!!!!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Congratulations!!!! They're beautiful! So cute!


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

Thanks everyone!

I am going to post new pics of Wonder and Whisper in the Photogenic section now...


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

Awww...they are so cute!!! Makes me wish kidding season would hurry up and get here for my does.


----------

